# Plastic Hives?



## rdhdstpchild (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey, all. Anyone have experience or info on the plastic hives? I understand they are lighter but I'm not certain on the feedback from those that matter - the bees. 

Any knowledge you can share??


----------



## jacqueg (Feb 21, 2010)

Can't speak for all bees - but our hive has a mix of wooden and plastic frames and it is evident that the bees only use the plastic frames as a last resort.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Are you talking plastice hive body or plastic frames? My bees don't particularly like drawing wax from the plastic honey frames, but they will eventually. If you can, I'd recommend going with the wax foundation in a wood frame, but that takes extra equipment when you need to replace the wax. 
Catherine


----------



## rdhdstpchild (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion - Plastic hive bodies, not frames


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I suppose that plastic hive bodies are about the same as all plastic stuff. brittle when cold ten to warp in heat and break down under UV rays.
I did find a use for the plastic frames I aquired in a deal. Just have to find the time to put the idea to use, to make sure the idea works.


 Al


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Not fair, Al!!! Shame to bait us with a use for plastic frames without even a hint! Here's my idea... I'm thinking of cutting out some of the 'comb' and perhaps the bees would then built their own comb in there, kinda like a top bar? What 'cha think?
Catherine


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When you cut the plastic out leave a little starter strip at the top. Might work for unsupported frames of comb.

Thinking of cutting out the comb indented part, hingeing two together with a very small space between the two sheets. Maybe even route a few grooves from top to bottom for supporrt wires. Spray with a mold release or veggie oil pour melted wax on one sheet and press the other one tight to the first till cool. 

May just be able to make my own wax foundation from cappings.

 Al


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Took me a minute to figure out what you were doing. Suggestion: Why not cut the frame flush with the plastic comb indented part on one side of two frames? This will give you a firmer support around it. It may also allow you to pour just the right amount of wax between the two hinged frames, then you can squish them together to get a uniform sheet of indented wax. ??
Catherine


----------

